# Steady And Follower Rests For Heavy 10



## loggerhogger (Oct 5, 2016)

I have this set available for trade for a steady and follower that will fit my 9A. I believe that they are for a heavy 10


----------



## joebiplane (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't have a 9A set but I do have a heavy 10 that need a set ...would you consider an outright sale of your heavy 10  Rest set ?


----------

